# Limbsaver for a Sako A7



## keithja (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been on a quest for a recoil pad for my Sako A7. I decided on a Limbsaver...thought it would be simple and found out it is a "trial and error" process to find the best fit. From the posts I could find on various Internet searches...they all lacked the detail on which exact part number fits best on the A7...kinda important when buying a recoil pad.

I thought I would share my results after buying 6 different models: *Part # 10011* works best. Oddly enough it is made for the Finlight. The pad is flat for a wood mount BUT comes with an insert. The insert has a funky protrusion on one end that sands off easily with a bench sander (less than 5 minutes). It is OK to sand the insert per Limbsaver. The remaining flat insert fills the cavity on the end of the Sako A7 stock quite well. The holes line up well from pad to stock for the screws (one end of the insert need the screw hole widened a tad). I would rate it as a 90% + fit...pretty darn close to perfect (functionally 100% and if you are anal, a 90% visual fit). This is one heck of a lot easier than the "grind to fit" Limbsavers, plus it keep the pad dimensions unchanged which gives the maximum life for the air chamber in the pad. Grind to fit pad are not as cushion-y as the gun specific pads...in other words, the gun specific are better.

I hope this saves some folks some time and trouble. This is a little pay-back for all the help I have been given over the years!!!

Wishing y'all well, Keith


----------

